# It's ALIVE!



## rustjunkie (Sep 4, 2013)

Built ~1991, after living the last~15yrs in a box in storage, she's back together today 
Couldn't find the pedals; not digging the primo tenderizers that just arrived, will find something a less bulky.
Couldn't find the black bars either, so we're going with the vintage aluminum GT Streamline for now.
Just took her for a spin


----------



## bricycle (Sep 4, 2013)

Black Beauty....


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 4, 2013)

*It's alive*

A sleek rider. Cool looking bike.


----------



## bike (Sep 4, 2013)

*old days*





hope the link worksssss


----------

